# The 'Mod pwned you' game



## Blazikun (May 6, 2010)

How to play:
Simply copy the message from the above person and change the reason! so let's say i wrote...
open the spoiler for the starter message...



Spoiler



This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: I love Marmite!_


----------



## prowler (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Maplemage (May 6, 2010)

WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE FORUMS AAAAAAAAAAAAAARUGH!!!!!!


----------



## tj_cool (May 6, 2010)

You are now pwnd by a moderator


----------



## p1ngpong (May 6, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You are now pwnd by a moderator


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Erm...nope..


----------



## p1ngpong (May 6, 2010)

Bastad!


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2010)

That's right, y'all lost to the spy :3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

I'll teach you how to reply without Open/Close already closed threads..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You click "quote" on any post, and simply delete the quote, it'll get posted even if the thread is closed.....mortals can't do it, but Mods can


----------



## p1ngpong (May 6, 2010)

Omfg I figured that out on my first day Toni (yesterday)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

But some n00b re-opened this thread...I've closed it again.......sorry you're so smart


----------



## p1ngpong (May 6, 2010)

I agree Minox is indeed a n00b


----------



## raulpica (May 6, 2010)

p1ngy


----------



## tj_cool (May 6, 2010)

Wow guys, really?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

This thread will be pinned for few days....this is awesome MOD GAME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

You are


----------



## tj_cool (May 6, 2010)

Quite fun members can't make sense of it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Yeah......kinda laughing my ass off as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it's just simple inocent fun


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2010)

I blame Toni


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

I'm a big fat tart!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

I hump Trolley....so what? Better to hump then blame


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

I bet the users are annoyed that this topic has been siezed by the mods!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I bet the users are annoyed that this topic has been siezed by the mods!


Well, let them play if they can.....ups....they can't...can they?!



Laughing very evil..........MUUUAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## p1ngpong (May 6, 2010)

Banned for mod abuse


----------



## tj_cool (May 6, 2010)

Dave, you forgot to trash

Do it, NOW


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

I agree.....I think some of us should do it.....we do have the power..after all..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 6, 2010)

A number of us met up playing forum games. 
And now we're still playing forum games....with more options?


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2010)

Tag - you're it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> A number of us met up playing forum games.
> And now we're still playing forum games....with more options?


HAHAHAHA...yeah, I never thought of that.....

See, POWER BRINGS PEOPLE EVEN CLOSER TOGETHER!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 6, 2010)

Best. Thread. Evar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Am I doing it right yet?


----------



## p1ngpong (May 6, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Best. Thread. Evar.



We should start posting porn, then trashing it so the mortals of the forum cant enjoy it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

That would be funny as hell!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

You've got a lot to learn dude!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 6, 2010)

LET THE FESTIVAL OF PORN BEGIN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

You should have kept the best for the end!


----------



## raulpica (May 6, 2010)

zomg, that's heavy pr0n right there, p1ngy!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Be back shortly.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Just to let you know guys....I have even better body now!! I'm stronger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Been working out a bit! Hell yeah!....SEXY!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

You should post new pics!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Think so....I'll see....maybe I do another session tomorrow...just for you guys


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

BOOBIES!


----------



## dice (May 6, 2010)

you're all fired


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

But you're in it with us


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

I'm fired!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Don't you worry....dice is a cool guy......I'll bribe him with some pictures


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Yeah I know Dicey is a top bloke!  He's always been cool to me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

You can't post that!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 6, 2010)

I look away for five minutes and you guys go and post porn? 



Spoiler








I am dissapoint.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Hahaha, that pic is genius Vulpes mate!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Now that is something I'll be Right Click>Save As!!!!!


----------



## Rayder (May 6, 2010)

Spoiler



I see it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 6, 2010)

You ought to see the one that mthr "windered' up.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You ought to see the one that mthr "windered' up.


Well...do show!


----------



## tj_cool (May 7, 2010)

Needs more activity... up!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 23, 2011)

Ohai there


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2011)

No need to join in.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats on the promo tj!


----------



## raulpica (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh no, looks like imma posting in a closed thread


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 11, 2011)

bump


----------



## raulpica (May 11, 2011)

trololo


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 11, 2011)

I've missed this thread.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 11, 2011)




----------



## tj_cool (May 12, 2011)

;O;


----------



## raulpica (May 12, 2011)

bump


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2011)

I'm not AlanJohn, nor do I ban modz


----------



## raulpica (May 15, 2011)

Faek mod


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 15, 2011)

Why the hell would you mention those fucktards here? 
This is supposed to be a fun place for us to get away from people of their ilk.


----------



## Minox (Jun 10, 2011)

Surprise


----------



## raulpica (Jun 11, 2011)

Pootis


----------



## Minox (Jun 13, 2011)

Gottam


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2011)

​


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2011)

MOVE THAT GEAR UP


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Dammit, gotta move that gear


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 8, 2011)

I love how most people think this thread is dead.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 10, 2011)

I remember when I was on the other side of it and I had to make do with catching a post moments before it would be trashed.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 12, 2011)

You can't read this


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 17, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=warn&...3&CODE=view

that one's for you, buddy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes I can.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 17, 2011)

PK7 is Obama


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 11, 2011)

No I'm not.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2011)

ProtoKun, what the hell were you thinking with your new avatar?
It looks like you're actually _imitating_ AlanJohn. 
The fuck, man?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 11, 2011)

ProtoKun7 is the new AlanJohn


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 14, 2011)

The heck are you guys talking about? I'm not imitating anyone.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 25, 2011)

Alan John is the new ProtoKun7


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 28, 2011)

Better than the reverse, I suppose.


----------

